# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  آیا قفل سخت افزاری TinyUSB شرکت منشور سیمین خوبه؟

## computer-mag

سلام می خواستم ببینم قفل سخت افزاری TinyUSB شرگت منشور سیمین امنیت متوسط و خوبی داره و ارزش پول دادن براش رو داره یا نه؟و اگرهم قفل بهتریمی شناسین که سخت افزاری باشه و ارزونتر بهم معرفیش کنید چون بد جور کارم به قفل سخت  افزاری گیر کردهه برنامم آمادس مشکلم قفلشه! :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## User-os

من توی یه شرکت معتبر مشهدی کار میکنم.این شرکت نمایندگیهای زیادی داره و تمام نرم افزارهای تولیدی اون از این قفل استفاده میکنند

----------


## ali_mohamadi8928

قفلهای سخت افزاری USB به راهتی با شبیه سازی کرک میشن .... پیشنهاد میکنم از قفلهای USB استفاده نکنید ... چون خودم شاهد کرک شدنش بودم ...

----------


## User-os

.برای  بالفرض  یه نرم افزار مالی حسابداری شرکتی که من هستم  که فقط  توسط شرکت اونو نصب میکنیم قفل سخت افزاری یه جور ابزار اضافی به نظر میرسه . مراحل نصب نرم افزار را تو محدوده خودمون نگه داشتیم.فعلا  که گزارش کرکش  نرسیده .

 شما از استعداد ایرانی جماعت در کرک بعید بدونید که  قفلی رو سالم بذارن..حالا اگه دوستان هم شرح واقعه بدند که قفل کرک شده چی بوده شاید شما خیالتون راحتتر بشه.

----------


## Hossein Moradi

computer-mag:
در مورد امنیتش نمی دونم ولی فکر نمی کنم از این قفل ارزونتر پیدا کنی

ali_mohamadi8928:
من فکر نمی کنم امنیت قفل های USB از مثلا Parallel یا Com کمتر باشه
در ظمن تمامی قفل های فعلی حتی USB , Rainbow هستند

----------


## marvel

> قفلهای سخت افزاری USB به راهتی با شبیه سازی کرک میشن .... پیشنهاد میکنم از قفلهای USB استفاده نکنید ... چون خودم شاهد کرک شدنش بودم ...


واقعا شبیه سازی برای این قفل سراغ دارید؟ اکه هست لطفا معرفی کنید.

----------


## smart_boy

دوست عزیز 
اگه از یک پکر خوب استفاده کنی از قفل سخت افزاری بیشتر کارایی داره

نمونه اش نرم افزار هلوی که مثل هلو توسط کرکرها کرک شد! :لبخند گشاده!: 

اگه واقعا می خوای امنیت نرم افزارتو تامین کنی از یک پکر خوب استفاده کن.

----------


## computer-mag

خوب دوست من این پکر چی هست؟ و چجوری باید ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------


## Sir.V65j

میگن همه چیز در کنار هم . هم از سخت افزاری استفاده کن هم از یه پروتکتوره جالب که یکم دیر تر کرک بشه!

----------


## computer-mag

> میگن همه چیز در کنار هم . هم از سخت افزاری استفاده کن هم از یه پروتکتوره جالب که یکم دیر تر کرک بشه!


خوب شما چه پروتکتور جالبی را معرفی میکنید؟؟

----------


## Sir.V65j

سلام دوست عزیز جالبش رو نمی دونم ولی نمونه آرمادیلو و امثالهم

----------


## joker

اگه تاحالا پکر یا پروتکتوری دیدین که آنپک و کرک نشده باشه به این بنده خدا هم راهنمائی کنید ... میخواین تمام زحمتهاشو یک شبه به باد بده ؟
اقا استفاده از پروتکتور را بزار برای خنده فقط ،  هر کاری کردی خودت کردی و الگوریتم قفلت و روشهای بکار بردن شرط وشروط قفل و ابتکاراتی که باید به ذهنت برسه ..........
یه چندتا مثال:
مگه چندتا پروتکتور معروف داریم ( علت معرف شدن ، سختی کرکشون بوده )
آرمادیلو :گریه: 
اگزه کریپتور :اشتباه: 
آس پروتکت  :گیج: 
تمیدا(وین لایسنس) :لبخند گشاده!: 
و....
تقریبا به تاریخ امروز برای همه شون آنپکر اتوماتیک نوشتن ( غیر از n تا اموزش آنپک دستی و....)
بعضی قفلهای سخت افزاری یک خاصیت دارن ، اونم اینکه تا یک نمونه از قفل اصلی نباشه برنامه توی حافظه بارگذاری نمیشه که بعد هم دامپ و کرک بشه 
نرم افزاهایی مثل آرمادیلو با فینگرپرینت هم همینطورعمل میکنن ( حداقل یک نسخه میفروشی :) ) ولی برای همین مدل هم nتا روش بازسازی کد فعالسازی جعلی توی حافظه هست و غیره
پیوست 1»قفلهای شگرد و امثال اون این خاصیت را اگه دارن بگیر ،اگه نه نگیر.
پیوست 2: هیچ بقالی نمیگه ماست من ترشه ، از خود شرکتها راهنمائی نگیر
پیوست 3:از روشهای کرک می برای رسیدن به یه سطح قابل قبول قبل از معرفی نرم افزارت به بازار استفاده کن.

----------


## Masoudxb

قفلش اصلا ارزش نداره . یادمه فایل ocx کرک شدش را جایی دیده بودم.

----------


## marvel

تا اونجایی که من خبر دار شدم exe protector قفلهای USB منشور سیمین Release شده.
یکی از بچه ها رو unpack ش کار کرده ولی نتیجه نگرفته .
چون exe رو به قفل سخت افزاری وابسته میکنه فکر کنم بد نباشه بعد از قفل گذاری ازش استفاده کنید. به نظر چیزه قوی ای میاد

----------


## Bardia19

اگه ممکنه این ocx که میگید کرک شده بفرستید یاآدرسشو بدید چون شرکت سازنده Tiny روی ocxش خیلی مطمئن صحبت میکنه.

----------


## marvel

> چون شرکت سازنده Tiny روی ocxش خیلی مطمئن صحبت میکنه.


آره ظاهرا جایزه هم براش تعیین کردند

----------


## joker

ا جایزه اش چی هست  :لبخند گشاده!: 
عکس ضمیمه وسط دل و روده خود نرم افزار قفل گذارشون هست

----------


## marvel

> چون شرکت سازنده Tiny روی ocxش خیلی مطمئن صحبت میکنه. 
> آره ظاهرا جایزه هم براش تعیین کردند


من شنیدم اگه کسی ocx رو بتونه replace کنه با ارائه ی روش یه مبلغی فکر کنم حول و حوش 300000 تومن جایزه میگیره

با این آدرسا که کاری نمیشه کرد. من تست کردم مقدار پسورد encode شده مقایسه میشه فقط میشه پسورد را رد کرد و data ها رو دید . ولی نمیشه یه قفل با همون پسورد ایجاد کرد.
راستی برای آنپک کامل protector هم با ارائه ی روش جایزه دارن.
اگه واقعا نتیجه گرفتید یه تماسی باهاشون بگیرید.

----------


## joker

> من شنیدم اگه کسی ocx رو بتونه replace کنه با ارائه ی روش یه مبلغی فکر کنم حول و حوش 300000 تومن جایزه میگیره
>  با این آدرسا که کاری نمیشه کرد. من تست کردم مقدار پسورد encode شده مقایسه میشه فقط میشه پسورد را رد کرد و data ها رو دید . ولی نمیشه یه قفل با همون پسورد ایجاد کرد.
> راستی برای آنپک کامل protector هم با ارائه ی روش جایزه دارن.
> اگه واقعا نتیجه گرفتید یه تماسی باهاشون بگیرید.


کرک میکنن که دیگه نیازی به قفل ( با دیتا یا بی دیتا ، مهم نبودنشه  :لبخند گشاده!:  ! )
این آدرسها هم نتیجه رد شدن از پوسته محافظه آنتی دیباگر ، و رسیدن به مکانی که شرط و شروط قفل چک میشه و با یه جابجایی شرط انگار که قفل هست.
این شرکت اون زمانی که با 8051 قفل میساخت ؛ قفلهاشون را شبیه سازی میکردن تا الان ....
کرکشون هم توی بازار زیاد بود ( حتی آنپروتکتور شگرد که آقای مج....... دامت برکاته نوشته بود ( فکر نکنم پابلیکش کرده باشه ،چون اونم معتقد بود کرک نرم افزار ایرانی برای پابیک کردن کار کثیف و بی فرهنگی است )

ولی نکته اینجاست که این شرکت هر روز قفلهاش را بهتر از روز قبل میکنه ، این یعنی یه شرکت خوب در زمینه تحقیقات امنیت نرم افزار
( خیلی از شرکتها یه پروتکتور خارجکی اجنبی استفاده میکنن و خداتومن ملت را تیغ میزنن ولی اینا نه  ،  کننده کار هستند و صاحب تجربه.
@ گه روزی قرار باشه قفلی بخرم (حتی اگه بدونم شکسته میشه ، از اینا میخرم تا کمکی باشه به آینده تجاری امنیت نرم افزارها مون )

پیوست :300تومن ناقابل ؟ :افسرده:  پول سیگار هم نمیشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

نکته کنکوری @  : اصفهانی دیدین پول بده  قفل بخره  :گیج:

----------


## marvel

منم کاملا باهاتون موافقم 
جدا از ایرانی بودنشون شابقشون هم تو این کار خیلی زیاده. و من به شخصه از پشتیبانیشونم خیلی راضیم. واقعا برای مشتری هاشون وقت میذارند.

----------


## zoncpp

چه بحث داغیه راجع به شرکت منشور سیمین، من تازه مشتری قفلهای این شرکت شدم.

در مورد امنیت این قفل، یا هر قفل سخت افزاری دیگه نظر من اینه که قفل سخت افزاری ابزاریه برای بالا بردن امنیت نرم افزار از دست کرکرها.  تو همین تاپیک اومده بود از *روشهای ابتکاری* خودمون برای امینت نرم افزارمون استفاده کنیم، من کاملا موافقم، و اگر این روشهای ابتکاری با ارتباط با یک قفل سخت افزاری باشه خیلی بهتره.

----------


## Bardia19

> ا جایزه اش چی هست 
> عکس ضمیمه وسط دل و روده خود نرم افزار قفل گذارشون هست


این ارتباطی با ocx نداره منظور من ActiveX هست میخوام ببینم کسی تونسته یه ocx قلابی بسازه و جای ocx اصلی Tiny بذاره و برنامه درست کار کنه؟ تا اونجایی که من می دونم در مورد ocx کار ساده ای نیست.

----------


## unforgiven

سلام

از دوستان كسي با قفل سخت افزاري نوين افزار كار كرده ؟ من براي عرضه برنامه ام نياز به يك قفل سخت افزاري خوب دارم . شركت سازندش كه امتياز بالايي رو براش در نظر گرفته . آيا اين قفل كرك شده يا خير؟ موندم از شگرد استفاده كنم يا نوين افزار ؟
با تشكر از اساتيد
آقاي جوكر ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## joker

والا من نمیدونم این قفل نوین چیه ... اولین باره اسمشو میشنوم...



> شركت سازندش كه امتياز بالايي رو براش در نظر گرفته


هیچ بقالی نمیگه ماست من ترشه...

----------


## unforgiven

جناب جوكر عزيز
آدرس سايتش اينه :
http://www.novinafzar.com
جوكر جان حسابي گيره يه قفل خوبم .
واقعا Tiny شگرد كرك شده يا شايعه رقباست ؟ با توجه به قابليت هاي درج شده در سايت نوين, اين قفل در چه سطحي از امنيت قرار داره ؟
ممنون ميشم اگه خوب راهنماييم كني

----------


## joker

> جناب جوكر عزيز
> آدرس سايتش اينه :
> http://www.novinafzar.com
> جوكر جان حسابي گيره يه قفل خوبم .
> واقعا Tiny شگرد كرك شده يا شايعه رقباست ؟ با توجه به قابليت هاي درج شده در سايت نوين, اين قفل در چه سطحي از امنيت قرار داره ؟
> ممنون ميشم اگه خوب راهنماييم كني


اون که کرک شده ،( قفل کرک نشده دیدی ؟ )
اینا به نظر میاد بچه تر باشن ،  قفل سخت افزاری واقعا مهم نیست ، مهم لایه محافظت از فایل کامپایل شده نرم افزار شماست
قفل غیر قابل کپی و شبیه سازی ، وقتی قراره وجود قفل توی نرم افزار شما تست بشه یعنی میتونه تست هم نشه ، در حالت ساده  عوض کردن کردن یک شرط ، تا....
من توی توضیحات اینا چیزی در مورد این قسمت از محافظت ندیدم....

----------


## hasanain

> وقتی قراره وجود قفل توی نرم افزار شما تست بشه یعنی میتونه تست هم نشه ، در حالت ساده  عوض کردن کردن یک شرط ، تا....


جناب joker چه باید کرد که از سورس ما محافظت بشه. قریب به یکسال است که مدام آنچه در قسمت امنیت نرم افزار این سایت می آید را مطالعه میکنم و روز به روز از برنامه نویسی نا امیدتر میشوم. پس چیه که میگن باید کاری کرد که کرکر آنقدر خسته بشود که با توجه به آن همه معلومات و استعدادی که دارد برود دنبال کارهایی با درآمد بالاتر و ...؟؟!

----------


## joker

> جناب joker چه باید کرد که از سورس ما محافظت بشه. قریب به یکسال است که مدام آنچه در قسمت امنیت نرم افزار این سایت می آید را مطالعه میکنم و روز به روز از برنامه نویسی نا امیدتر میشوم. پس چیه که میگن باید کاری کرد که کرکر آنقدر خسته بشود که با توجه به آن همه معلومات و استعدادی که دارد برود دنبال کارهایی با درآمد بالاتر و ...؟؟!


اون چیزی که باعث فروش نرم افزار میشه وجود قفل نیست (برخلاف تبلیغات قفل فروشها) 
اون چیزی که باعث فروش نرم افزار میشه  پشتیبانی خوب برنامه نویسش هست برای مشتریانی که نرم افزار را خریداری کرده اند ( و حتی نکرده اند )
....
میگی نه امتحان کن....

توی هر شغلی آدمهای دزد ، دله دزد ، کلاش ، مال مردم خور ، و غیره هست ، فرقی نمیکنه
لااقل این شغل (برنامه نویسی ) مشتری از هر جنسی باشه ، نهایتش ریشش گیر برنامه نویسه برخلاف بقیه شغلها که ممکنه سرت کلاه بزارن و برن دیگه نبینیشون...
شغل خوبیه ، فکرت را هم مشغول این چیزا نکن.... روزی رسون خداست....قسمتت باشه پول میرسه

----------


## دنیای دلفی

به قول شاعر قفلها به اين دليل ساخته مي شوند كه روزي شكسته شوند يا باز شوند

----------


## zoncpp

> اون چیزی که باعث فروش نرم افزار میشه وجود قفل نیست (برخلاف تبلیغات قفل فروشها) 
> اون چیزی که باعث فروش نرم افزار میشه پشتیبانی خوب برنامه نویسش هست برای مشتریانی که نرم افزار را خریداری کرده اند ( و حتی نکرده اند )


صد در صد موافقم، ولی وجود یک قفل می تونه *حداقل* از نظر روانشناسی یک عده کرکر رو زودتر ناامید کنه، 
اما با پشتیبانی خوب کاملا موافقم که از هر قفلی محکم تره

----------


## bad_boy_2007

من یک دونه قفل نوین افزار رو آزمایشی خریدم
اولین مشکلی که بهش برخوردم و از استفاده کردن از این قفل منصرفم کرد این بود که چون قاب قفل رو بزرگ گرفتن ، قسمتی از پورت که قراره به USB بخوره کوتاه تر از معمول شده و تو USB نوت بوکم گاهی کار میکنه و گاهی نمیکنه 
دوم اینکه نسبت به قفلهای منشور سیمین و Tiny بدنه ضعیفی داره که حتی به راحتی با زمین خوردن باز میشه ، بدنه این قفلها فقط با 4 تا ذائده استوانه ای شکل کوچک که در هم کیپ میشه به هم وصل میشه .
سوم اینکه بر خلاف قفلهای Tiny فاقد LED هست و نمیتونی بفهمی که قفل وصله یا نه ؟ و یا زمان برنامه ریزی نیز همینطور

البته از این قفل بصورت تخصصی استفاده نکردم که بتونم نظر تخصصی بدم ولی بخاطر مشکل اولش (کوتاه بودن سر پورت USB) تمایل به استفاده ازش ندارم

----------


## elaheh220

جناب bad-boy 2007 قفل هاي جديد نوين افزار در نسخه هاي جديدش اين مشكل ظاهري رو ندارند.من اين قفل رو بيشتر ترجيح مي دم چون مقدار فضاي آزادش نسبت به قفل هاي موجود بيشتره و از الگوريتم AESبراي رمزنگاري استفاده ميكنه. :تشویق:  
در ضمن براي كسي كه براي امنيت نرم افزارش  نگرانه فكر كنم امنيت قفل مهم تر باشه.

----------


## elaheh220

> سلام می خواستم ببینم قفل سخت افزاری TinyUSB شرگت منشور سیمین امنیت متوسط و خوبی داره و ارزش پول دادن براش رو داره یا نه؟و اگرهم قفل بهتریمی شناسین که سخت افزاری باشه و ارزونتر بهم معرفیش کنید چون بد جور کارم به قفل سخت افزاری گیر کردهه برنامم آمادس مشکلم قفلشه!


 

 قفل هاي شركت منشورسيمين كه كرك شده !

----------


## once4ever

بهرحال جناب elaheh220 ! انتظار نداشتیم 2پست اول یک کاربر در جهت تبلیغ یک کالا باشه! ;)

----------


## zoncpp

> قفل هاي شركت منشورسيمين كه كرك شده !


فکر می کنم این شرکت در برابر ارائه روشهای کرک قفلشون جایزه تعیین کرده ، این کار شرکت خیلی جالبه که با کرکرها همکاری می کنه. البته این کار برای بهتر و قوی تر شدن قفلهاشون لازمه. 
من به عنوان یک برنامه نویس که نگران امنیت نرم افزارم هستم، به شما پیشنهاد می کنم که اگه در مورد کرک شدن قفل روشی رو پیدا کردید با این شرکت درمیون بذارید، اینطوری من و خیلی از برنامه نویسهای دیگه ای که از این قفل استفاده می کنند رو نجات دادید.

----------


## diamond_sh

> قفل هاي شركت منشورسيمين كه كرك شده !


سلام، شما مي دونيد کدوم برنامه و قفل منشور سيمين کرک شده؟ 
من قفل Tiny رو استفاده مي کنم، شرکت منشور سيمين تحت مشاوره هاي امنيتي يک سري راهکارهايي ارائه مي دهند که مي شه امنيت نرم افزار و استفاده از قفل را بيشتر کرد. من از اون روشها استفاده کردم. با وجود اين روشها، فکر نمي کنم برنامه ام به راحتی کرک بشه.

----------


## CodeWizzard

سلام. قفل بدی نیست. یکی از پرکاربردترین ها در ایرانه. البته شما باید در کنار قفل سخت افزاری شیوه های رمزگذاری نرم افزاری رو هم انجام بدید. بد نیست به خود سایت منشورسیمین سر بزنید و توصیه ها رو مطالعه بفرمایید.

----------


## HjSoft

دوستان من ديدم بحث داغه ، گفتم يك چيز بگم شايد ، نتيجه بحثاتون باشه :
نرم افزار ImenAfzar ويژه داروخانه ها از قفل نرم افزاري Tiny Dongle استفاده مي كنه . همين چند روز پيش توي يك سايت ديدم كه كرك شده و براي دانلود عموم گذاشته شده . شما هم ميتونيد عبارت نرم افزار داروخانه Imen Tiny رو سرچ كنين . به نتايج جالبي مي رسين .
اما همين الان يك TinyDongle به سيستمم وصله و دارم روش كار ميكنم ، ببينم ميشه كاريش كرد يا نه . البته PAcker اون با Peid و QUnpacker شناسايي نشد .

----------


## zoncpp

من خیلی سرچ کردم عنوان نرم افزار کرک شده داروخانه بود ولی همگی accesse denied بود!
به نظر من، اگر هم واقعا برنامه کرک شده باشه، باید به خود شرکت سازنده برنامه داروخانه اطلاع بدیم تا روش کار کردن با قفل تو برنامه اش رو اصلاح کنه. مطمئنا با روشهای صحیح اگه با قفل کار کنیم جلوی کرک شدن برنامه رو می گیریم.

----------


## obvious

منم همینطور (search کردم ولی بی نتیجه!)، بعد از این همه بحث فکر می کنم هنوز به نتیجه ای نرسیدیم که به درد دوستمون computer-mag بخوره و یا به درد منی که برام جالب شده بدونم بالاخره قفلی که حدود 90درصد نرم افزارهای ایرانی باهاش کار می کنند، شکسته یا نه؟(منظورم از شکستن replace شدن activex و یا شبیه سازی قفل)چون ظاهرا هرچیزی که تا الان گفته شده در حد ادعا بوده!! :ناراحت:

----------


## HjSoft

درسته ، اما شايد حتما چيزي بوده كه سايت هاي IranProud  و ... در مورد اون بحث كرده اند . اما خودم به شخصه نتونستم با اين قفل كاري كنم .

----------


## Sh4DoVV

با سلام
قفل Tiny‌منشور سيمين شبيه سازي شده به طوريكه براحتي ميشه داده هاش رو روي يه قفل مجازي شبيه سازي كرد
توضيحات اضافي با Sir.V65j
يا علي

----------


## zoncpp

میشه توضیحات بیشتر رو خودت بگی. حالا ما جناب Sir.V65j رو از کجا گیر بیاریم. حداقل اگه در دسترس خودت هست خبرش کن بیاد بگه، ملت نگرانن خب.
الان 4 ساله که دارم از Tiny استفاده می کنم نسخه های قدیمی و جدیدش، هیچ اتفاقی براشون نیفتاده. یعنی نحوه استفاده من از قفل توی برنامه باعث شده که کسی نتونه روش کار کنه؟ در حالی که برنامم گرونه،

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

سلام V65j ادمین سایت ray-team هست با ایمیل v65j@yahoo.com یا v65j@gmail.com میتونید مکاتبه داشته باشید...

درباره Tiny هم گفتیم در تاپیک های قبل که استفاده نکنید براحتی کرک و شبیه سازی میشه...

----------


## obvious

> سلام V65j ادمین سایت ray-team هست با ایمیل v65j@yahoo.com یا v65j@gmail.com میتونید مکاتبه داشته باشید...
> 
> درباره Tiny هم گفتیم در تاپیک های قبل که استفاده نکنید براحتی کرک و شبیه سازی میشه...


 
لابد تو 10 دقیقه!! :چشمک: ( developercenter.ir)

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

> لابد تو 10 دقیقه!!( developercenter.ir)


همه برنامه نويس ها اينجور هستن يا فقط شما اينجور دراومديد ؟ lol
شما بريد فيلم آموزشی رو نگاه کنيد ميبينيد کمتر از 10 دقيقه کرک ميشه... lol

تو سايت developercenter.ir جواب دوستان رو دادم، برو ببين اين لحنت رو هم عوض کن... اينجا مکان آموزشی هست عزيزم.

----------


## queenmitra

جناب پویا شما که توی developercenter.ir اعلام وحشت و عقب نشینی کردید نتیجه ای هم نگرفتیم . مراقب باشید اینجا تهدیدتون نکنند!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

> جناب پویا شما که توی developercenter.ir اعلام وحشت و عقب نشینی کردید نتیجه ای هم نگرفتیم . مراقب باشید اینجا تهدیدتون نکنند!!!!!!!!!!!


من نگفتم عقب نشينی کردم... فايل ناقص بود... الانم گفتم فايل جديد بگزارن که کامل باشه.

بگزارين من کرک ميکنم.

----------


## Nima NT

> جناب پویا شما که توی developercenter.ir اعلام وحشت و عقب نشینی کردید نتیجه ای هم نگرفتیم . مراقب باشید اینجا تهدیدتون نکنند!!!!!!!!!!!


دوست عزیز معلوم نیست هدف شما از این جور پاسخ ها چی هست ولی هر چی هست هدف علمی نیست.
بهتره اینجا کل کل به پا نکنید , اگر به قفلی اعتقاد دارید و میخواهید از اون دفاع کنید , خوب صادقانه کرک می بذارید و اگر خیر که هیچ....
این جور بحث ها که بدون دلیل بخواهید کسی رو بیهوده عنوان کنید یا قفلی رو بسیار قدرتمند نشون بدید به نظر من اشتباه هست , البته فراموش نکنیم که قفل Tiny قدرت خاصی نداره و راحت کرک میشه.

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

خوش بود گر محک تجربه آید به میان...............تا سیه روی شود هر که در او غش باشد
کرک می بگذارید.

----------


## queenmitra

> من نگفتم عقب نشينی کردم... فايل ناقص بود... الانم گفتم فايل جديد بگزارن که کامل باشه.
> 
> بگزارين من کرک ميکنم.


nabegheh95 در همون تاپیک developercenter.ir توضیح داده که برنامه اش رو با پروتکتور، پروتکت کرده و خودش کاری انجام نداده. و قرار هست با آنپک کردن این CrackMe در واقع پروتکتور دور زده بشه. و در پیغام دیگه اش هم پسورد قفلش رو گفته که شما بتونید با یه قفل برنامه رو به طور کامل اجرا کنید. مثل اینکه قفل برنامه رو به شما داده باشه...  ولی انجام نشد

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

> nabegheh95 در همون تاپیک developercenter.ir توضیح داده که برنامه اش رو با پروتکتور، پروتکت کرده و خودش کاری انجام نداده. و قرار هست با آنپک کردن این CrackMe در واقع پروتکتور دور زده بشه. و در پیغام دیگه اش هم پسورد قفلش رو گفته که شما بتونید با یه قفل برنامه رو به طور کامل اجرا کنید. مثل اینکه قفل برنامه رو به شما داده باشه...  ولی انجام نشد


شما بر اساس اون گفته من در پست 55 همون تايپيک کرک می بگذريد من کرک ميکنم . بحث رو کش نديد، diamond_sh هم در همون تايپيک گفتند که با اون روش بدون قفل امکان نداره...

برنامه انکريپت ميشه و byte ها از برنامه جدا ميشن... ظرفيت قفل تينی 256 بايت هست.

پس بر اساس اون پست من کرک me بگزريد تا من کرک کنم.

درضمن ورژن جديد قفل هم که به تازگی در سايت منشوره سيمين گذشته شده کرک شده و در همون تاپيک گذاشتم.

----------


## Nima NT

دوست عزیز شما دارید بحث رو به جایی میبرید که نهایتا" تاپیک قفل بشه , اگر میخواهید بحث ادامه پیدا کنه , کرک می بذارید , در مورد پسورد و ... , هم میتونم بگم که بود و نبودش چه ربطی به حضور دانگل داره ؟ این دو مقوله متفاوت هستن , نکنه توقع دارید که Stolen Byte ها رو آقا پویا از اول و به واسطه علم غیب درست کنن ؟!؟!
کرک می بذارید تا امنیت قفل رو ببینید , اگر نه که اصلا" شما راست میگی , Tiny رتبه اول رو داره !!!!!

----------


## Sh4DoVV

با سلام
ميگم بحث داره به جاي باريك ميكشه ها  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اينم يه كرك - مي كه با TinyProtect آخرين ورژنش پروتكت شده و نياز به Dongle هم داره
يه تستكي بزنيد
يا علي

----------


## Sh4DoVV

با سلام
اينم لودر واسه اين كرك-مي
يا علي  :لبخند:

----------


## Nima NT

این لودر برای پچ کردن Dongle Checking هست ؟
چون همچنان عدم وجود Dongle رو شناسایی میکنه.

----------


## Developer Programmer

برديا جان، يه محبتي بكن... روش دور زدن اين پروتكشن رو به زبان ساده هميشگيت توضيح بده... 

من هرچي بالا و پايين پريدم نتونستم دورش بزنم... 

انشالله  بار علمي اين بخش ارتقا پيدا كنه  و از شر كلماتي نظير "لطفا كرك كنيد" ... "بيا كرك شد"... "بابا ايول" ... قابلي نداشت"  ...." ميشه سورس بذاري؟"... "نه نميشه مال شركته"...خلاص بشه.

----------


## Securebit

معمولا شکستن قفل سخت افزاری بدون دانگل کار سختی هست.
فایل کرک شده رو آپ نکردم که پروتکتور Generic Patch نشه.
افشین جان می بخشید که در این موارد نمی تونم کمکی کنم.

----------


## Sir.V65j

> معمولا شکستن قفل سخت افزاری بدون دانگل کار سختی هست.
> فایل کرک شده رو آپ نکردم که پروتکتور Generic Patch نشه.
> افشین جان می بخشید که در این موارد نمی تونم کمکی کنم.


سلام 
یه سوال از وقتی این پست رو دیدم داره خفه می کنه منو اونم اینکه فایل رو پچ کردین  یا فایل های دیگه ای که مرتبط هستن؟!

----------


## once4ever

جناب بردیا ممنون میشم یه درجه سختی برای این پروتکتوری که از خجالتش درومدید هم بدید. 1-10
مهم اینه که بفهمیم این قفل در مقابل چه گروه از کرکرها امن! هست

----------


## Securebit

> سلام 
> یه سوال از وقتی این پست رو دیدم داره خفه می کنه منو اونم اینکه فایل رو پچ کردین یا فایل های دیگه ای که مرتبط هستن؟!


منظورتون را از فایلهای دیگر متوجه نشدم شاید منظور شما درایور باشد در این مورد باید به قفل فهماند که دانگل متصل هست میشود پتچ هم کرد.




> جناب بردیا ممنون میشم یه درجه سختی برای این پروتکتوری که از خجالتش درومدید هم بدید. 1-10
> مهم اینه که بفهمیم این قفل در مقابل چه گروه از کرکرها امن! هست


دادن درجه سختی برای کرک می راحتتر از این قفلهاست فکر کنم 10/5 مناسب باشه.

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

سلام 

يه مدت مسافرت بودم...

درجه 3 از 10

Cracked file Attached.
...First extact and run

----------


## joker

> سلام 
> 
> يه مدت مسافرت بودم...
> 
> درجه 3 از 10
> 
> Cracked file Attached.
> ...First extact and run


خرابه :)
.اینم 10 کاراکتر.

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

من تست کردم... یکی دیگه هم تست کرده جواب داده...

مشکل از سيستمت هست... 

کسی ديگه اگه تست کرده بگه...

----------


## Sh4DoVV

منم تست كردم كار ميكنه

----------


## zoncpp

منم تست کردم، اجرا نمیشه. خطای don't send میده!
نباید فایلی چیزی کنارش باشه؟

----------


## Nima NT

شاید هنوز به درایورهاش نیاز داره , من هم وقتی درایورهاش رو نصب نکرده بودم کار نمیکرد , ولی الان اجرا میشه.

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

درايور رو نصب کنيد جواب ميده... من دادم خود شرکت منشور سيمين تست کرد.

الان هم دارم با شرکت مکاتبه ميکنم درباره ضعف قفل.

----------


## sinsin666

دوست عزیز P0uy4 53z4r
شما فکر میکنین اگر الان با شرکت مکاتبه بکنین و بگین قفل شما مشکل داره چی میشه...؟
بیاییم ریزبین باشیم....
اول از همه کلی شما را زیر  سوال میبرن...
(شما کی هستین و شما از کجا میدونین قفل ما مشکل داره و هزار چرا دیگه...)
تازه وقتی توجیح شون بکنین چی میگن....
فکر میکنین میگن بیان با ما همکاری کنین و ضعف قفل ما را برطف کنین (شما را استخدام میکنن)
باور کن نه......نه....نه....
اگر هم بکنن مقطعی تکنیک های شما را میدزدن و ضعف قفل را پوشش میدن و بعد خدا حافظ...
به همین راحتی....
من این رو تنها به شما نمیگم به همه کسانی که فکر میکنن به این طریق میتونن در این زمینه در شرکت ها همکاری کنن....
مهم شکستن قفل نیست ....
مهم این هست که بتونی برنامه قفل بنویسی که کرک نشه یا اگر شد به سختی...
بعد میتونی انرا به بازار عرضه کنی....
این جوری مطمئن باش این جوری انها میان دنبال شما....
امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی....
موفق و سلامت باشین....

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

> دوست عزیز P0uy4 53z4r
> شما فکر میکنین اگر الان با شرکت مکاتبه بکنین و بگین قفل شما مشکل داره چی میشه...؟
> بیاییم ریزبین باشیم....
> اول از همه کلی شما را زیر  سوال میبرن...
> (شما کی هستین و شما از کجا میدونین قفل ما مشکل داره و هزار چرا دیگه...)
> تازه وقتی توجیح شون بکنین چی میگن....
> فکر میکنین میگن بیان با ما همکاری کنین و ضعف قفل ما را برطف کنین (شما را استخدام میکنن)
> باور کن نه......نه....نه....
> اگر هم بکنن مقطعی تکنیک های شما را میدزدن و ضعف قفل را پوشش میدن و بعد خدا حافظ...
> ...


درود

البته اين اولين شرکتی نيست که من باهاش مکاتبه ميکنم، ولی از نظر برخوردی تا الان خوب بودن...

حالا اگه ديدم هدفشون همونيه که شما ميگيد ،ارتباط رو قطع ميکنم... قفلشون مشکل زياد داره.

----------


## zoncpp

آفرین. من به عنوان کسی که از این قفلهای سخت افزاری استفاده می کنم، به خاطر همکاریتون با شرکت سازنده قفل متشکرم. 
تا جایی که من با این شرکت آشنایی دارم برخوردشون خوبه و  از همکاریت پشیمون نمی شی. 
موفق باشی

----------


## shabgoriz

سلام دوستان
آیا اصلا امولاتوری برای tiny ساخته شده؟
تو نت میشه پیدا کرد؟
برای emul اکثر قفل ها باید اول dump بشن، آیا Dumper واسه Tiny کسی generate کرده؟

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

> سلام دوستان
> آیا اصلا امولاتوری برای tiny ساخته شده؟
> تو نت میشه پیدا کرد؟
> برای emul اکثر قفل ها باید اول dump بشن، آیا Dumper واسه Tiny کسی generate کرده؟


در حال حاضر در حال بحث با شرکت سازنده قفل هستيم اگر همکاری کرد که هيچ و اگر همکاری نکرد روش اموليتینگ رو پابليک ميکنيم

تا الان هيچ اموليتور رسمی معرفی نشده... ولی به راحتی شبيه سازی ميشه.

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

> در حال حاضر در حال بحث با شرکت سازنده قفل هستيم اگر همکاری کرد که هيچ و اگر همکاری نکرد روش اموليتینگ رو پابليک ميکنيم


باج سبیل دیگه؟ :چشمک:  :شیطان: 
عجب دوره زمونه ای شده  :متفکر:

----------


## Sir.V65j

> باج سبیل دیگه؟
> عجب دوره زمونه ای شده


خدا رحمت کنه این عموی صابخونه این مریخی ها رو (عموی این رامبد و حمید لولایی) نکته ی خیلی جالبی در مورد این باج سبیل و .. می گفتن اونم اینکه توی این میون هر 2 طرف راضی هستن هم منشور نمی خواد یه ایمولیتور برای دانگل هاش بیرون بیاد و هم می خواد امنیتش بره بالا و هم این پویا می خواد امنیت ببره بالا و یه باجی هم .... پس می شه نتیجه گرفت می شه به این کار به عنوان یه معامله کاملاً شرعی نگاه کرد  :قلب: ! بزرگای دین هم یه همچین معامله هایی کردن که الان یادم نمیاد ذکر کنم خدمتتون  :لبخند:

----------


## MIDOSE

> اول از همه کلی شما را زیر  سوال میبرن...
> (شما کی هستین و شما از کجا میدونین قفل ما مشکل داره و هزار چرا دیگه...)
> تازه وقتی توجیح شون بکنین چی میگن....
> فکر میکنین میگن بیان با ما همکاری کنین و ضعف قفل ما را برطف کنین (شما را استخدام میکنن)
> باور کن نه......نه....نه....
> اگر هم بکنن مقطعی تکنیک های شما را میدزدن و ضعف قفل را پوشش میدن و بعد خدا حافظ...
> به همین راحتی....


 مارگزیده از نخ سیاه و سفیدم می ترسه.

----------


## joker

مگه فقط این یک نفر میتونه امولاتور یا آنپکر یا لودر یا .....  بسازه  :))
خیلی خرن اگه بخوان باج سیبیل بدن :)
بیان اینطرف پول بدن ، براشون سیستمشون را امن تر کنیم ، اینطوری فقط به یک نفر پول میدن ، اونطوری باید به N نفر پول بدن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بازار خراب میکوووونیم  :شیطان:

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

> مگه فقط این یک نفر میتونه امولاتور یا آنپکر یا لودر یا .....  بسازه  :))
> خیلی خرن اگه بخوان باج سیبیل بدن :)
> بیان اینطرف پول بدن ، براشون سیستمشون را امن تر کنیم ، اینطوری فقط به یک نفر پول میدن ، اونطوری باید به N نفر پول بدن 
> بازار خراب میکوووونیم


فعلاً که دارن ميدن :دی

شماره حساب ميخوان ، حالا موندم مال کی رو بدم !!! آخه از نظر امنيتی خطريه !

----------


## Nima NT

میخوای ماله جوکر رو بده !  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## joker

> فعلاً که دارن ميدن 
> شماره حساب ميخوان ، حالا موندم مال کی رو بدم !!! آخه از نظر امنيتی خطريه !


کمیته امداد امام خمینی را بده ، ثواب معنوی ببری  :لبخند گشاده!: 
چندی مامله هست حالا ؟ میصرفه براش آدم بکشیم ، هویتشو بدزدیم ، حساب باز کنیم به اسمش یا نه  :قهقهه:

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

> کمیته امداد امام خمینی را بده ، ثواب معنوی ببری 
> چندی مامله هست حالا ؟ میصرفه براش آدم بکشیم ، هویتشو بدزدیم ، حساب باز کنیم به اسمش یا نه


خوانندگان توجه داشته باشيد اين صحبت های يه اصفهانی بود که شنيديد :دی (شوخی)

حساب دوستم رو دادم... :دی

----------


## zoncpp

> فعلاً که دارن ميدن :دی
> 
> شماره حساب ميخوان ، حالا موندم مال کی رو بدم !!! آخه از نظر امنيتی خطريه !


برای چی خطری باشه؟! چه کاری می تونن بکنن جز اینکه پول رو واریز کنن. مگر اینکه الکی بگن و پول نریزن به حسابت. آقا هر وقت پول رو واریز کردن به ما هم بگو بدونیم و همینطور بقیه آقایون فعال کرکر هم بدونن شاید اونا هم بخوان همکاری کنن.  :متفکر:

----------


## joker

> برای چی خطری باشه؟! چه کاری می تونن بکنن جز اینکه پول رو واریز کنن. مگر اینکه الکی بگن و پول نریزن به حسابت. آقا هر وقت پول رو واریز کردن به ما هم بگو بدونیم و همینطور بقیه آقایون فعال کرکر هم بدونن شاید اونا هم بخوان همکاری کنن.





> در حال حاضر در حال بحث با شرکت سازنده قفل هستيم اگر همکاری کرد که هيچ و اگر همکاری نکرد روش اموليتینگ رو پابليک ميکنيم


خطرش اینه که این کار میتونه اخاذی محسوب بشه ، ایران هم که قانون درست حسابی نداره ، پس فردا میگیرن به جرم انقلاب مخملی و طرفداری از عبدالله عبدالله افغانی دارش میزنن  :لبخند گشاده!:  درس عبرتی بشه برای بقیه کرکرها  :بامزه: 
البته این جدای شکایت برنامه نویسهایی هست که قفلهاشون به این وسیله تیرتپر میشه ، اونها هم میتونن شاکی بشن و الی آخر... پس عدم تشخیص هویت نکته مهمیه .
 البته حالا که شماره رفیقشو داده دیگه فرقی با مال خودش نداره ، قرار باشه اتفاقی بی افته می افته :)

----------


## sinsin666

دوستان این  کار رو نکنین ....به جرم اخاذی .......
در ضمن اگر هم یکی دیگه کرک کنه چون شما را میشناسن به شما مضنون میشن و هر چه کاسه هست رو سر شما خرابه....به همین راحتی....این طوری دیگه باید هر لحظه منتظر نامه دادگاه باشی خدایی نکرده...

----------


## Nima NT

> دوستان این  کار رو نکنین ....به جرم اخاذی .......
> در ضمن اگر هم یکی دیگه کرک کنه چون شما را میشناسن به شما مضنون میشن و هر چه کاسه هست رو سر شما خرابه....به همین راحتی....این طوری دیگه باید هر لحظه منتظر نامه دادگاه باشی خدایی نکرده...


به نظر من یه چیزی مثل قرار داد داشته باشید بد نیست , چون اگر همین جوری باشه بعید نیست همچین کاری هم بکنند.

----------


## marvel

*P0uy4 53z4r* چه خبر ؟
بالاخره باهاشون معامله کردی؟ واقعا راست میگن؟

----------


## P0uy4 53z4r

> *P0uy4 53z4r* چه خبر ؟
> بالاخره باهاشون معامله کردی؟ واقعا راست میگن؟


سلام دوستان

بله امروز پول رو به حساب واريز کردند...

----------


## saeedr22

tiny خیلی آسون کرک میشه. یعمی انگار که اصلاً قفلی واسش نگذاشتین.

----------


## HjSoft

خوب پوياي عزيز كه بايد سر قولش باشه و نبايد پابليك كنه . اما شماهم سعيد جان نميتوني بگي ، چه طوري ، اصلا از emu استفاده كردي ياPath كردي ؟

----------


## zoofa

سلام دوستان
ما كه چند تا پست اول رو متوجه شديم ولي بقيه رو سواتمون نكشيد بدونيم چي شد  :گیج:  :گیج: 

حالا ما مي خوايم قفل سخت افزاري تهيه كنيم. كدوم رو تهيه كنيم؟؟
منشور سيمين خوبه، بده، چطوريه؟؟
نوين افزار چطوريه؟؟


خواهش مي كنم راهنمايي كنيد.. :قلب:  :قلب: 

پيشاپيش ممنون مي شم

----------


## AbiriAmir

من برای اولین بار از Tiny استفاده کردم.
به نظرم اگه به راهکارایی که شرکتش میده عمل کنین چیز بدی نیست...

بعدم به نظر من باید فرهنگ ما ایرانی ها بره بالا
یه کسی که خودش برنامه نویسه چجوری دلش میاد یه برنامه رو کرک کنه و وارد بازار سیاه کنه
اگه همین کار رو کسی با خودش کرد چی میگه؟...

من توصیه میکنم که از خودمون شروع کنیم و فرهنگمون رو بالا ببریم

بعدم سعی کنیم نرم افزار های اختصاصی بنویسیم...

به هر حال تو استرالیا نظافتچی محله ای وجود نداره
میکن ما هنوز اینقدر بی فرهنگ نشدیم که پول بدیم که گندی که خودمون بالا اوردیم رو تمیز کنن

من کرک نرم افزار حسابداری .... رو دارم یعنی پیدا کردم ولی به خودم این اجازه رو ندادم که وارد بازار سیاهش کنم
شاید در آینده به خود شرکتش راجع به نحوه کرکش گفتم...

----------


## sepehrst

سلام

قفل منشور سیمین (TinyUsb) خیلی راحت شکسته میشه، من چند ماه پیش به ocx جایگزین برای قفل برنامه هلو نوشتم، که در واقع قفل اصلی رو شبیه سازی میکنه.
یه برنامه هم نوشتم که اگه قفل رو سیستم باشه پارامترهای قفل رو استخراج میکنه. برای همین میشه براحتی برای قفل های دیگه هم شبیه ساز تهیه کرد.

برای برنامه تدبیر و شایگان هم که از قفل پارالل Sentinel استفاده میکنن شبیه ساز نوشتم.
البته برای شایگان یه ترکیبی از شبیه ساز و دستکاری exe اصلی.

و چیزی که تو تمام این برنامه ها دیدم اینه که قفل سخت افزاری فقط به اسباب بازی هست و دلخوش کنک برنامه نویس ها. البته ناگفته نمونه که میزان محافطت، رابطه مستقیمی با طریقه استفاده برنامه نویس داره و اگه فقط به وجود قفل یا چند تا چک کردن ساده بسنده کنه که کارش سریعا تمومه. این قفلها مثل یه دیوار هستند که عرض محدودی دارند و برای گذشتن از اونها نیازی نیست که سوراخشون کنیم یا خرابشون کنیم، خیلی راحت میشه دور زد و از کنارش رد شد. برای بدست آوردن محافظت بیشتر، باید در کنار قفل حتما از روشهای دیگه هم استفاده کنید که محدود به استفاده از پروتکتور ها نمیشه و روشها و تکنیکهای کد نویسی شما هم نقش عمده ایی ایفا میکنند.

ولی من کاملا مخالف این هستم که کسی بخواد از نرم افزار قفل شکسته یعنی از حاصل زحمات دیگران درآمد داشته باشه حتی یک ریال. من اگه کردم فقط برای سرگرمی و لذتش اینکارو کردم, حالا اگر استفاده هم بکنم محدود به خودمه و در سطح وسیع نیست.
(البته اگه منشور سیمین بخواد پولی بابت این به من پرداخت بکنه، با کمال میل قبول میکنم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

بنظر من اگه کرکرهای محترم این موضوع رو رعایت کنند, دوستان برنامه نویس هم کمتر آسیب میبینند و دلسرد نمیشوند. خود من از این که نرم افزاری بنویسم که برام درآمد داشته باشه واهمه دارم. بنظر من در شرایط کنونی طراحی نرم افزارهایی که مشابه خارجی اونها وجود داره بهیچ نمیتونه درآمدزا باشه، باید وقت روی برنامه هایی گذاشت که کاربرد بومی و خاص ایران رو داشته باشه یا اگه مشابه داشته باشه در سطحی بسیار بالاتر باشه که استفاده کنندگان راقب به پرداخت پول بشن. البته اگه بشه در سطح بین المللی هم کار کرد که عالی هست ولی در اونصورت دیگه خودتون نمیتونید از نرم افزارهای غیر مجاز برای تسعه برنامتون استفاده بکنید.

----------


## AbiriAmir

خوب من هم گفتم بد نیست مشروط به این که به راهنمایی های شرکتش عمل کنیم
اگه شما ocx رو جایگزین کردین و هلو هلو کار کرد یعنی به یکی از مهمترین ترفندهای امنیتی منشور سیمین یعنی محاسبه crc عمل نکرده و...
نرم افزارش کرک شده

در ضمن همه میگن Tiny بده ولی کمتر کسی هست که قفلی که از نظر خودش خوبه رو معرفی کنه و معیارهاش رو برای گزاشتن اسم خوب روی اون بیان کنه...

----------


## sepehrst

منظور من تنها منشور سیمین نبود، Sentinel رو هم مثال زدم.
شما به نکته خیلی خوبی اشاره کردی که همان بکار بستن *صحیح* دستورالعملهای تولید کننده قفل هست، یعنی همان چیزی که برنامه نویس باید انجام بده، قفل به تنهایی معجزه نمیکنه. البته در مورد crc که شما فرمودین و در این مورد خاص، با Hook کردن براحتی خنثی میشه، مگر اینکه برنامه نویس خودش بطور دستی ocx رو بارگذاری کنه و قبل از بارگذاری، ocx رو چک کنه، ولی اگه از طریق فرم بارگذاری بشه که اکثرا اینطور هست، قبل از اینکه برنامه نویس کاری انجام بده، ocx لود شده و کنترل رو بدست میگیره، تازه همه اینها فقط از نقطه نظر شبیه سازی هست، اگر شبیه سازی هم ممکن نباشه یا خیلی سخت باشه راه دستکاری برنامه اصلی باز هست.
البته قفلهای سخت افزاری خوب، قاعدتا راههای محافظتی زیادی دارن که اگه بکار بسته بشن، نتیجه خیلی بهتری حاصل میشه. مثلا اگر امکان Encryption کد یا دیتا رو داشته باشند، لایه محافظتی خیلی خوبی رو فراهم میآورند.

در نهایت، شرط اصلی، برنامه نویس هست. قفل و بقیه مسائل ابزار کمکیش هستند.

----------


## AbiriAmir

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...548#post819548

----------


## reza1944

ببينيد كلك 2007 چطه قفلي داره همون رو استفاده كن !
من كه نديدم كلك 2007 كركش تا حالا اومده باشه شما برو بچ فروم ديدين!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nima NT

عدم ریلیز کرک یک برنامه به معنای کرک نشدن اون نیست.
خیلی وقتها برنامه کرک میشه ولی فقط به صورت Private بین اعضای تیمهای مشهور کرک پخش میشه.

----------


## peeshgooyy

سلام
در مورد کرک حسابداری شایگان کمک می خوام.

ما برنامه تحت ویندوز حسابداری شایگان رو خریداری کردیم. برای شبکه.

مشکل وقتی شروع می شه که بخوایم اطلاعات رو منتقل کنیم. مثلا حسابدار با لپتاپ اطلاعات رو ببره خونه یا هر دلیل دیگه ای (که خیلی زیاد هستن :)

کمک می خوایم.

----------


## azadehsr

من خودم همیشه این قفل رو پیشنهاد می کنم. چون که امنیتش خیلی بالاست. می شه روش password گذاشت. هم می تونید بهش یه Data بدید که موقع خوندن قفل این دوتا Item رو چک می کنید. مضاف بر اینها می از این قفل تو شبکه استفاده کرد یعنی اینکه یه قفل به Server می زنید و همه Client ها به همون قفل وصل میشن. تازه که می شه تعداد کاربرانی که وصل شدند رو کنترل کرد که از یه حددی بیشتر نشه. سرعت Connet ش هم خیلی بالاست.

----------


## alaveh

خیلی ضایع بود که
من دارم می خرم این قفل رو
ولی خیلی راحت کرک میشه ضاهرا
البته خودم می دونستم کرک میشه و برای همین هم تو نت سرچ زدم ولی فکر می کردم به سختی میشه کرکش کرد نه به این سادگی .
در هر صورت به نظرم بودنش بهتر از نبودنشه . اگر قفل روش نباشه و نرم افزار رو بدی بیرون 3 سوت تو پک لرد و کینگ میدنش تو بازار  :قهقهه: 
بودنش بهتر از نبودنشه . منشور سیمسن هم فکر کنم شرکت خوبی باشه . فکر نمیکنم بقیه قفلها بهتر از این باشند . اگر این کرک شده بقیه هم میشن فکر کنم .

----------


## Sh4DoVV

> من خودم همیشه این قفل رو پیشنهاد می کنم. چون که امنیتش خیلی بالاست. می شه روش password گذاشت. هم می تونید بهش یه Data بدید که موقع خوندن قفل این دوتا Item رو چک می کنید. مضاف بر اینها می از این قفل تو شبکه استفاده کرد یعنی اینکه یه قفل به Server می زنید و همه Client ها به همون قفل وصل میشن. تازه که می شه تعداد کاربرانی که وصل شدند رو کنترل کرد که از یه حددی بیشتر نشه. سرعت Connet ش هم خیلی بالاست.


پسورد مربوط به قفل به راحتی دور زدوه میشه و به راحتی میشه همه اطلاعاتشو تغییر داد
یا علی  :لبخند:

----------


## zoncpp

> پسورد مربوط به قفل به راحتی دور زدوه میشه و به راحتی میشه همه اطلاعاتشو تغییر داد
> یا علی


در مورد قفل Tiny می گی؟ من این قفل رو چند سال هست که دارم استفاده می کنم. نرم افزارهای زیادی رو هم میشناسم که سالها با این قفل کار می کنن. اگه قرار بود پسورد به راحتی دربیاد و اطلاعات قفل تغییر کنه، نرم افزار من و بقیه تا حالا دوام نمی آورد و حداقل سراغ قفل دیگه ای می رفت.
از من که تجربه استفاده از این قفل رو دارم بپرس. درضمن تست هم کردم نتونستم هیچ دسترسی غیرمجازی به اطلاعات قفل داشته باشم.

----------


## Sh4DoVV

> در مورد قفل Tiny می گی؟ من این قفل رو چند سال هست که دارم استفاده می کنم. نرم افزارهای زیادی رو هم میشناسم که سالها با این قفل کار می کنن. اگه قرار بود پسورد به راحتی دربیاد و اطلاعات قفل تغییر کنه، نرم افزار من و بقیه تا حالا دوام نمی آورد و حداقل سراغ قفل دیگه ای می رفت.
> از من که تجربه استفاده از این قفل رو دارم بپرس. درضمن تست هم کردم نتونستم هیچ دسترسی غیرمجازی به اطلاعات قفل داشته باشم.


با سلام
دوست عزیز حتما این کار رو انجام دادم که اینطور گفتم  :لبخند: 
تنها چیزی رو که نمیشه تغییر داد Serial و Special ID مربوط به قفل هست که حتی اونو هم یه جورایی میشه دور زد. تمام این مسائل رو من تست کردم
ولی چون مربوط به کشور خودمونه از ریلیز کردنش خودداری کردم
یا علی  :لبخند:

----------


## joker

> در مورد قفل Tiny می گی؟ من این قفل رو چند سال هست که دارم استفاده می کنم. نرم افزارهای زیادی رو هم میشناسم که سالها با این قفل کار می کنن. اگه قرار بود پسورد به راحتی دربیاد و اطلاعات قفل تغییر کنه، نرم افزار من و بقیه تا حالا دوام نمی آورد و


اگه فایلهای راهنمای خودشون را هم بخونید میبینید که همین را نوشتن و به همین دلیل نوع Special را پیشنهاد کردند

----------


## zoncpp

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز حتما این کار رو انجام دادم که اینطور گفتم 
> تنها چیزی رو که نمیشه تغییر داد Serial و Special ID مربوط به قفل هست که حتی اونو هم یه جورایی میشه دور زد. تمام این مسائل رو من تست کردم
> ولی چون مربوط به کشور خودمونه از ریلیز کردنش خودداری کردم
> یا علی


اولا : ممنون که ریلیز نمی کنی. کار درستی می کنی
دوما : همانطور که joker گفت قفلهای special امنیتشون بیشتر هست. 
سوما : فکر می کنم اگه روش کارت رو به شرکتشون بگی خوب باشه . ممکنه راه حلی برای جلوگیری از لو رفتن پسورد وجود داشته باشه ... 
خوبیه قفل Tiny اینه که *مدام در حال update شدن* هست و من خیالم راحته که اگه امروز قفل از نظر امنیتی مشکلی داشته باشه ، به زودی برطرف میشه

----------


## MIDOSE

دوستان لطف کنند اگر مطلب خاصی در مورد موضوع دارید بیان کنید؛ تایپیک را با بحث های تکراری اف نکنید.

----------


## Mrs.Net

> اولا : ممنون که ریلیز نمی کنی. کار درستی می کنی
> دوما : همانطور که joker گفت قفلهای special امنیتشون بیشتر هست. 
> سوما : فکر می کنم اگه روش کارت رو به شرکتشون بگی خوب باشه . ممکنه راه حلی برای جلوگیری از لو رفتن پسورد وجود داشته باشه ... 
> خوبیه قفل Tiny اینه که *مدام در حال update شدن* هست و من خیالم راحته که اگه امروز قفل از نظر امنیتی مشکلی داشته باشه ، به زودی برطرف میشه


 با یک نگاه به پستهای قبلی شما میشه فهمید که از اعضای شرکت سازنده قفل هستید.
من پیشنهاد میکنم برای احترام گذاشتن به شخصی که پستهای شما میخونه حتما این نکته را ذکر کنید. هیچ اشکالی هم نداره به عنوان یک عضو از گروه بیایید در سطح توانتون گفتگو کنید... اما وقتی به این شکل شروع به تبلیغ میکنید (تو تمام پستهاتون درمورد این قفل نه تنها جواب دادید بلکه چند نکته مثبت تبلیغاتی چاشنیش کردید مثل الان) متاسفانه دو اتفاق خیلی بد میافته: یک اینکه با نگفتن به خواننده رسما توهین میکنید (و این قابل تحمل نیست) و دوم اینکه مانند یک انسان فریبکار به تبلیغ یک محصول تجاری پرداختید در فضایی که همه برنامه نویس هستند و شمارا به چشم یک کاربر نهایی این محصول مبینند.
اگر من در نتیجه گیریم اشتباه کردم!!!!! از کاربرها عذرخواهی میکنم.

----------


## Mrs.Net

> برای چی خطری باشه؟! چه کاری می تونن بکنن جز اینکه پول رو واریز کنن. مگر اینکه الکی بگن و پول نریزن به حسابت. آقا هر وقت پول رو واریز کردن به ما هم بگو بدونیم و همینطور بقیه آقایون فعال کرکر هم بدونن شاید اونا هم بخوان همکاری کنن.





> آفرین. من به عنوان کسی که از این قفلهای سخت افزاری استفاده می کنم، به خاطر همکاریتون با شرکت سازنده قفل متشکرم. 
> تا جایی که من با این شرکت آشنایی دارم برخوردشون خوبه و از همکاریت پشیمون نمی شی. 
> موفق باشی





> شمای تازه وارد باید فقط ابتکار داشته باشی، لااقل در مورد برنامه خودت. هر چقدر خلاقیت و پیچیدگی در استفاده از قفل توی برنامه ات داشته باشی، کار یک کرک رو برای پیدا کردن این موارد سخت تر می کنی. به نظر من مهم ترین و اصلی ترین نحوه ایجاد امنیت برای نرم افزار، خلاقیت هست. 
> تنها استفاده کردن از قفل سخت افزاری، امنیت برنامه رو تامین نمی کنه. اینطوری اسم قفل سخت افزاری رو هم بدنام می کنی. حتما باید کارهای ویژه ای انجام بدی.
> امیدوارم بتونی سایت شرکت قفل Tiny رو باز کنی. خیلی کمکت می کنه.
> http://www.dedj.com/tdownload/phelp.exe





> کدوم لیسته؟!
> اگه منظورت مواردی هست که باید تو نرم افزار برای چک قفل بکار ببری، من یه موردش رو گفتم.
> حالا بقیه هم اگه بیان بگن که خیلی خوبه، معلوماتمون زیاد میشه.
> اما به سایت dedj.com و شرکت قفل Tiny هم یه سر بزن، خیلی کمکت می کنن.





> من خیلی سرچ کردم عنوان نرم افزار کرک شده داروخانه بود ولی همگی accesse denied بود!
> به نظر من، اگر هم واقعا برنامه کرک شده باشه، باید به خود شرکت سازنده برنامه داروخانه اطلاع بدیم تا روش کار کردن با قفل تو برنامه اش رو اصلاح کنه. مطمئنا با روشهای صحیح اگه با قفل کار کنیم جلوی کرک شدن برنامه رو می گیریم.





> از نظر من نحوه چک کردن قفل در برنامه، تنها یکی از موارد امنیت قفل نیست. بلکه مهمترین مورد ایجاد امنیت هست. 
> خود شرکت منشورسیمین جلسه ای به نام مشاوره امنیتی داره، که خیلی از راههای مناسب برای استفاده از قفل رو توضیح می ده. کافیه تماس بگیری و وقت تعیین کنی. حتی تلفنی هم توضیح می دن.
> مثلا یکی از مواردی که خیلی خوب هست اینه که زمانی که قفل رو چک می کنی و می فهمی که قفل وجود نداره، بلافاصله پیغام نمایش ندی و یا از برنامه خارج نشی. برنامه رو ادامه بدی و در قسمت دیگری برنامه رو end کنی.





> فکر می کنم این شرکت در برابر ارائه روشهای کرک قفلشون جایزه تعیین کرده ، این کار شرکت خیلی جالبه که با کرکرها همکاری می کنه. البته این کار برای بهتر و قوی تر شدن قفلهاشون لازمه. 
> من به عنوان یک برنامه نویس که نگران امنیت نرم افزارم هستم، به شما پیشنهاد می کنم که اگه در مورد کرک شدن قفل روشی رو پیدا کردید با این شرکت درمیون بذارید، اینطوری من و خیلی از برنامه نویسهای دیگه ای که از این قفل استفاده می کنند رو نجات دادید.





> با همه اين بحثها و صحبت ها يك نكته را بايد در نظر داشت، اينكه تمامي اين قفلها ايراني هستند و دوستاي من و شما براي ساختنش زحمت كشيدن. بهتره براي هم وطنامون ارزش قائل باشيم و بهشون كمك كنيم تا بهتر بشن و توي دنيا حرفي براي گفتن داشته باشن نه اينكه سعي كنيم تخريبشون كنيم. وقتي ايراني به ايراني احترام نذاره چه توقعي از اعراب و ساير خارجي ها!





> queenmitra عزیز به نکته خیلی مهمی اشاره کرد. گارانتی و پشتیبانی . 
> به نظر من نوع قفل سخت افزاری امنیت برنامه رو تعیین نمی کنه، *نوع استفاده برنامه نویس از قفل در برنامه،* امنیت را برای برنامه ایجاد می کنه. بنابراین خیلی مهمه که برنامه نویس در مورد* روش استفاده از قفل در برنامه* اطلاعاتی خوبی داشته باشه و از اونجایی که شرکت سازنده قفل Tiny به خوبی این اطلاعات رو در اختیار برنامه نویسان قرار می دهند، من این قفل را بهتر می دونم حالا اگه تولید کننده قفل دیگه ای هم به حد لازم و کافی قفلش رو گارانتی کرد و اطلاعات ایجاد امنیت رو در اختیار برنامه نویسهای مشتریش قرار بده، به نظر من قفلش برای استفاده قفل مناسبی هست.


راستش خیلی ناراحت کننده بود نرفتم سراغ بقیه اش
اما محصولی که به این شکل تبلیغ کنه جدا از خوب و بد بودنش چقدر برای شعور مشتریانش احترام قائل شده؟ ترس از چه چیزی؟!
:)

----------


## zoncpp

چه لزومی داره که من اینقدر مخفی باشم. من بیشتر از 4 سال هست که از این قفلها استفاده می کنم. تو این مدت قفلهای سخت افزاری دیگه رو هم تست کردم ولی ترجیح دادم از همین Tiny استفاده کنم به همان دلایلی که شما رو به من مشکوک کرده و از قفل طرفداری می کنم. 
من چون خدمات و پشتیبانی خیلی خوبی از این شرکت گرفتم و از استفاده از قفل Tiny هم راضی هستم یه جورایی لازم دونستم که این موضوع را به دوستان دیگر برنامه نویسم هم اطلاع بدم. و حالا اگر پستهای من رو به عنوان تبلیغ محسوب می کنید پس باید نتیجه گرفت که کار شرکت خیلی خوب هست که تبلیغ محصولش، از طریق کاربر و مشتریش انجام میشه.
من نوع پشتیبانی این شرکت رو دیدم، که حتی زمانی که کاربر من قفل رو کاملا خراب و از هم جدا کرده بود این قفل رو پذیرفتن و قفل سالم دیگری به من تحویل دادند و البته این خدمات فقط برای من نیست . با همه مشتریانشون صریح و صادقانه برخورد می کنند. و تمام مسائل و مشکلات قفل رو در زمان مشاوره به خریدار قفل اطلاع می دهند. من یه مشتری معمولی این شرکت هستم که شاید کارمندان آن حتی به راحتی اسم من رو به خاطر نداشته باشند .
به هر حال بیشتر از هر چیز به عنوان استفاده کننده از قفل Tiny نگران برنامه هام هستم و به همین دلیل این بحث ها رو دنبال می کنم.

----------


## MIDOSE

به علت انحراف بحث، گفتگو هایی خارج از موضوع و طبق تذکر قبلی تایپیک قفل شد.

----------

